# 5% Knocked the Fuck Out



## Victory

I have issues sleeping at times and noticed this product. Has anyone tried it? The ingredients look great. It contains 8mg melatonin per serving which is high from what I have heard.


----------



## Sully

Looks like they threw anything that anyone has ever even suggested might help one to fall asleep into a tub and hoped for the best. More is not always better.


----------



## psych

hypnos by chaos and pain is the shit


----------



## montego

I can't handle GABA. Makes me feel like a drank 600 beers the night before


----------



## Elvia1023

Sully said:


> Looks like they threw anything that anyone has ever even suggested might help one to fall asleep into a tub and hoped for the best. More is not always better.



x2

Although this could be really good. Everything I have tried from 5% has been great. There are some ingredients that effect dopamine which maybe I could do without though. As you stated they have threw in everything  I looked at the list thinking it sounds good but in my head was thinking melatonin then I notice 8mg at the bottom which is a good dose.


----------



## Elvia1023

monetgo said:


> I can't handle GABA. Makes me feel like a drank 600 beers the night before



Years back I bought GABA powder from eBay. I know what you mean. For me I had some of the best sleep of my life but at other times would be lying on my pillow tripping out a little. I can't remember all the details but I think I was also drowsy in the mornings as well.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

just some food for thought..

one characteristic of "melatonin" that not too many people know about is that it is a vasoconstrictor 

"Melatonin binding to MT1 receptors on the vascular smooth muscle cells has been demonstrated to cause vasoconstriction by potentiating norepinephrine signaling"

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044053/

..or just google "melatonin vasoconstriction"


..def something to be aware of if you already have BP issues ..and to the OP, yes 8mg is 2-3/4 times higher than the normal/average 3mg dose


----------



## AGGRO

SOUR DIESEL said:


> just some food for thought..
> 
> one characteristic of "melatonin" that not too many people know about is that it is a vasoconstrictor
> 
> "Melatonin binding to MT1 receptors on the vascular smooth muscle cells has been demonstrated to cause vasoconstriction by potentiating norepinephrine signaling"
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044053/
> 
> ..or just google "melatonin vasoconstriction"
> 
> 
> ..def something to be aware of if you already have BP issues ..and to the OP, yes 8mg is 2-3/4 times higher than the normal/average 3mg dose



Good info. The above product is full of ingredients. I don't need that much to help me sleep. I probably wouldn't buy it but would try a sample for 1 night. 8mg melatonin is a lot and that is just one ingredient!


----------



## Viking

I have just ordered one of their other products. Never noticed this but may try it out.


----------



## MuscleMoose

Victory said:


> I have issues sleeping at times and noticed this product. Has anyone tried it? The ingredients look great. It contains 8mg melatonin per serving which is high from what I have heard.



Yeah looks like it would knock you the hell out.  8mg melatonin is alot on its own


----------



## geardepot

I've used Unisom and Z-Quil.  They seem to work the best for me.  I don't build up any sort of tolerance, and they don't leave me feeling "hung over" in the morning.
GD


----------



## ASHOP

Viking said:


> I have just ordered one of their other products. Never noticed this but may try it out.



If you end of trying it, keep us posted.


----------



## Viking

ASHOP said:


> If you end of trying it, keep us posted.



I didn't but liked other products I have tried. Anyone else use this yet?


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Ive tried it, my favorite is "Mummified" by Killer Labz though. The 8 mg of Melatonin in 5%, I feel  hungover/tired all day after using it.


----------



## Creep

I’ve used the 5% product, I have terrible issues with falling asleep and staying asleep. This product didn’t help me fall asleep, but mind you, nothing short of drugging myself works for me. I even dose it with my mk Sarms and that just makes me lethargic. My 2 cents. I like most of 5% products, great company


----------



## Victory

Creep said:


> I’ve used the 5% product, I have terrible issues with falling asleep and staying asleep. This product didn’t help me fall asleep, but mind you, nothing short of drugging myself works for me. I even dose it with my mk Sarms and that just makes me lethargic. My 2 cents. I like most of 5% products, great company



Thanks for posting your review. I never ended up ordering it but still might try it. I have some friends who struggle to sleep and only strong sedatives work for them. I am nowhere as bad and have only tried a few supps. That's why I was put off slightly with this as if anything it has too much in it. I know 5% do good products so it migth be worth trying.



Rot-Iron66 said:


> Ive tried it, my favorite is "Mummified" by Killer Labz though. The 8 mg of Melatonin in 5%, I feel  hungover/tired all day after using it.



I just looked that up and it looks great. Would you say Mummified was stronger or just worked better? That was my concern with 8mg melatonin. I have used 3mg with good results.


----------



## striffe

This caught my eye as well. There are a few that look good. I will order one and see if it helps as my sleep has been poor recently. Has anyone used fade out by redcon1?


----------



## Elvia1023

I have redcon1 fade out. I was going to try the 5% one (or Mummified by Killer Labz) but the company I used didn't stock them. I noticed fade out and was very impressed with the ingredient panel. The key issue for me is not getting one that contains 5-HTP. There are some great products but all of them contain that ingredient which due to my SSRI is probably not the best thing to add in. I will keep everyone updated with how it goes.


----------



## Elvia1023

The first 2 days on Fade Out were bad. On the 1st night I took one heaped scoop and it stopped me from sleeping. I felt really weird and it hit me super hard. I felt out of it but my head was "buzzing". I couldn't settle and my feet even started tingling. Just really bizarre and after a few hours I fell asleep for a few hours and woke up wide awake. 

The 2nd night I was destroyed and didn't need it but figured try just under 1 scoop and hopefully I get a deep sleep and again it prevented me from sleeping. I was falling asleep without it and after I took it was wide awake. I should state I don't have issues falling asleep and wanted to try it mainly for deeper more restful sleep. I woke up after a few hours feeling wide awake like I had slept 10 hours but later on the tiredness hit me. I decided try it again at a lower dose and if it happened again I would give the tub away.

I took about 60% of 1 scoop last night and it felt really good. Although I did get woken up again by my gf after 2 hours and I was wide awake. However this time I was able to go back a sleep and it was good. I have also realized the ingredient panel I posted is incorrect. I have found 3 different versions of Fade Out. I assume because phenibut was banned here they upped the GABA to 3 grams. Mine also has a big dose of zinc and magnesium. Moving forward I will stick with about 60% of 1 serving and not go any higher.



fallout new vegas best gun to kill deathclaws


----------



## striffe

Thanks for the info. The one I was looking at was dosed with 1g gaba. The zince is also 3 1/2 times higher in your version. If it means a lower dose works that's only a good thing as the tub will last much longer.


----------



## Viking

So I won't be trying fade out. I was tempted to just go with high dosed melatonin. They are really cheap and I know won't give me any bad side effects. The 5% product has 8mg in and a bunch of other ingredients. I have heard GABA can be bad but it only contains 750mg. Next time I order I will add it in and post how I find it.


----------



## Sandpig

Why not just try taking one gram of L-Tryptophan?n That was the recommended supplement back in the day before it was banned.

It's available again. Surprised I don't see at least 500 mgs in these newer formulations.


----------



## prototype5

use to have a prescription for trazadone from my dr.  worked great,  didnt feel lethargic or hung over the next day.  cheap too.

lately, 50mg of benedryl seems to work fine.


----------



## bbuck

jianhebio said:


> where to *buy bulk phenibut*


I'll never tell


----------

